# Umfrage - Let´s Play



## Morpheusus (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor, ein Let´s Play von Diablo 3 auf Youtube zu machen und starte daher mal eine Umfrage, welchen Charakter ich eurer Meinung nach dazu spielen sollte ;-)

Ich werde dann von vorne mit diesem Charakter anfangen und das ganze auf Monsterstärke 10 ! 


Bin mal gespannt, mit welchem Char ich diese Herausforderung meistern werde ;-)


Also stimmt bitte fleissig ab! Ich freue mich schon auf das Ergebnis! =)




Viele Grüße,
Morpheusus


----------



## Davatar (23. Oktober 2012)

Was ist Monsterstärke 10?


----------



## Fremder123 (23. Oktober 2012)

Guckst Du Patchnotes zu 1.0.5. Kleiner Hinweis: Sagt Dir /players 8 noch was?

Zum TE: Ich wäre für Dämonenjäger. Stylischste Klasse und meine Lieblingsklasse.


----------



## heiduei (23. Oktober 2012)

Und jetzt mach' das noch in Hardcore ...


----------



## Morpheusus (24. Oktober 2012)

Mal schauen ob ich mich da mal an Hardcore dran wage..... aber ich denke mal der Frust ist hinterher ziemlich groß, wenn der char abnibbelt =D

Vielleicht mache ich auch 2 Let´s Plays ... eines Normal und eines Hardcore. Werd mal sehen wie ich das zeitlich dann einrichten kann.


Die Umfrage bleibt erstmal bis Freitag Morgen und dann werd ich sehen, mit welchem Char ich dann das Vergnügen habe =)


----------

